
Scheduled Bulk Delivery Is the Future - yunfangjuan
https://medium.com/@yunfangjuan/scheduled-bulk-delivery-is-the-future-7112fdee6fe
======
thetechimist
Unrelated to this article about ‘dark’ restaurant bulk delivery, I often think
that wouldn’t my neighborhoods be oh-so-much quieter and less smoggy if UPS,
FedEx, and USPS only delivered there for residential deliveries X number of
days per week?

If someone really needs it ASAP, too bad. Delivery schedules should be set in
stone or else the party in question can go to a pickup center or an Amazon
locker, etc.

What’s really funny to me is all these people desperately loving their Prime
memberships and then just letting their boxes pile up on their porches or
inside their houses unopened.

No amount of money for a Prime membership should require delivery vans to
swarm a neighborhood every day of the week. You get your boxes on M/W/F or
T/Th/Sa depending on the delivery company.

Cities like London are leading the way on reducing unnecessary traffic in
their inner circles, but what about our quiet neighborhoods? We need a break.
It’s turning into a commercial district in some neighborhoods because of the
insanity of daily (sometimes multiple times per day) deliveries.

Same with the USPS. If it’s so desperate for cash, switch everyone to 3x per
week for residential. I can’t think of a package or piece of mail I’ve ever
received that couldn’t have waited until the next day. Quite honestly, it
would be reclaimed time in my week not to have to “check” my residential
mailbox 6x/week. Yes, I often forget or decide not to, but I’m lucky I don’t
have mail thieves poking into boxes in my area. Not everyone has the luxury to
ignore their residential mail.

